
‘Zoom is malware’: why experts worry about the video conferencing platform - miles
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/apr/02/zoom-technology-security-coronavirus-video-conferencing
======
kwonkicker
İ used Zoom a couple of times with friends. Thanks, covid. But what bugged me
is that both time my phone battery died kn less than an hour. Thats with 50%
before the conference. So it ate through the battery 3 times faster than a say
whatsapp video call. İ dknt know if it means anyrhing.

------
csense
My main complaint about Zoom is that, when using it on PC, you have to install
something. You can't just use it in the browser.

At best, Zoom's devs need to RTFM for WebRTC. At worst, they want to do some
kind of intentional surveillance or even malware-like activity.

~~~
my123
Zoom works using the web browser but it's using dark patterns several times to
allow you to have the Join via browser option in tiny text...

------
thinkingemote
On Ubuntu would installing Zoom via Snap be preferable than as a normal
package when it comes to security / sandboxing?

